# How to record 16:9 content to PocketDish?



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Has anyone figured out the magic combination of settings it takes to transfer widescreen content from the DVR-942 to the PocketDish, without any signficant cropping?

As we all know, HDTV programs can't be transferred directly from the DVR-942 to the PocketDish via USB, so I've been trying to do it via the analog (real time recording) interface. But I can't figure out how to do it for 16x9 (HDTV widescreen) content without ending up with distortion or cropping. The down-resolution anamorphic (squished) video you see on the composite video output of the 942 doesn't seem to get "unsquished" on the Pocket Dish properly, even if you specify "16x9" recording mode. Something always gets cropped. The sum, the PocketDish doesn't work like my DVD Recorder.

Maybe I need to tell the 942 that I have a 4x3 TV even though both my TV and the PocketDish are 16x9? Maybe the PocketDish only records 16x9 properly for letterbox content?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

TVBob said:


> Maybe I need to tell the 942 that I have a 4x3 TV even though both my TV and the PocketDish are 16x9? Maybe the PocketDish only records 16x9 properly for letterbox content?


That's it you need to output from the 942 in letterbox and make sure the pocketdish is setup to record 4x3 the you can maximize the recording on playback.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Doesn't the pocketdish just use USB and transfer whatever data is on the hard drive to the pocketdish's drive? I have never used one so I am just guessing. How do you connect it to the 942?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jon Spackman said:


> Doesn't the pocketdish just use USB and transfer whatever data is on the hard drive to the pocketdish's drive? I have never used one so I am just guessing. How do you connect it to the 942?


Yes, but you can only transfer SD content over USB. If you want to transfer an HD/16x9 recording you must use the audio/video cables and record it in real time.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

TVBob said:


> Has anyone figured out the magic combination of settings it takes to transfer widescreen content from the DVR-942 to the PocketDish, without any signficant cropping?


Use the TV2 Out from the 942 and make sure the receiver is in Dual Mode. Then use the *format button on the remote to make sure letterbox format is selected. This will properly letterbox an HD widescreen program. I can't remember if the PocketDish will automatically zoom a letterbox program to fill the 16x9 screen or not.
If not, it can be done manually.


----------

